# Questions on a new filly



## tankgrrrl (Apr 4, 2018)

I rescued a very pregnant mom, was told dad was grullo. I woke up April Fool's day to a gorgeous lil filly. I'm curious as to what her color is. Her hairs seem black at the base then mousy like. I can't find images up close of colors to help me figure it out.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

It doesn't look like the pics came through if you posted any. Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Black tends to look very mousy on foals. Sounds like she is likely black based at the least.

But yes, pics of baby and mom are necessary for any real guess, and of course also required for cuteness factor


----------



## tankgrrrl (Apr 4, 2018)

I have tried about 20 times to upload pictures and it keep saying the site cant be reached... I stick at technology. 

Do you think she will be turn black when she sheds out then? I have only had paints and dun of buckskin mustangs up until recently. (one blue roan a million years ago) and I have only had one other baby born at my place. He was a paint... I am really lost on how they change as they shed out. 

I am also more of a "OMG I love horses" type as opposed to a "I have a vast wealth of knowledge and experience" type lol.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If the photos are on your computer or phone, go to Go advanced. There will be a paperclip icon that will allow you to upload photo from your computer.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Unfortunately there is NO way to guess without pics. (Follow the above instructions!) All we know is the dad MIGHT be grullo. We don't even know what mom is!

The only reason I mentioned black was because you said black then mousy, which is typical in black foals. But let's wait on pics before thinking anything more into it, there is literally no way to guess from that. If anything knowing the sire is maybe grullo makes MORE possibilities than normal as we add dun into the mix.


----------



## tankgrrrl (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## tankgrrrl (Apr 4, 2018)

No matter what method I use my pictures will not post. I tried using the URL and uploading them. When I use the URL nothing shows up, when I try uploading them I get a message that says the site is unavailable. I tried messaging for help... and haven't heard anything back yet. By the time I figure out how to post pics, she will have shed out lol.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol no worries, we have all been there.

Where are the pics? Are they on your computer? I find that easiest, how to do it has been explained. If you're trying to upload them via a website (photobucket) that's different.

You can either post the photos, or a link to the photos is fine.


----------



## tankgrrrl (Apr 4, 2018)

I've tried to upload from my computer and my phone. Neither work. They time out. The mom is a bay dun... I forgot to say that. I am so bummed. I have so many pics of her too lol b


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol, I saw you have a thread about posting, hopefully you will get somewhere!! I am sure she is adorable though (and congrats!)

BUT knowing mom is a bay dun is great, so assuming we know both parents for sure mom is:
E? A? D?
and dad is:
E? aa D?

So foal could be black bay or chestnut (chestnut seems unlikely and she doesn't sound chestnut!) and she may or may not have dun. Those are very "simple" colors even if much is unknown.

Does she have a distinct dorsal? Foals may have countershading but duns have a very distinct dorsal always. It may be hard to tell if she is dun until she sheds out due to foals often mimicking dun characteristics (primitive camouflage)

So unless parents are wrong and she has some hidden gene we are unaware of she is likely black or bay and may also have dun (making her "grullo" (black dun) or "dun" (bay dun)). As I said initially black tends to look very mousy, and while bay may diluted in a foal coat there should be some shade of brown instead of black/slate/mouse. So I think the initial guess of black was likely accurate. As she sheds her foal coat it should be pretty obvious.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I clicked on the little "x" and was able to see the pictures. SHE'S SO CUTE OMG. She looks like a grulla to me, paler body with dark legs and a very pronounced dorsal stripe/shoulder stripe. Can't wait to see how she sheds out, I bet she'll be a looker. If not a grulla then possibly a sooty buckskin? She's definitely got the dun factor. I like her. : )

-- Kai


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

She's so cute! I'd bet the grulla tooz


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Kaifyre said:


> I clicked on the little "x" and was able to see the pictures. SHE'S SO CUTE OMG. She looks like a grulla to me, paler body with dark legs and a very pronounced dorsal stripe/shoulder stripe. Can't wait to see how she sheds out, I bet she'll be a looker. If not a grulla then possibly a sooty buckskin? She's definitely got the dun factor. I like her. : )
> 
> -- Kai


Would need to get cream from one of the parents for buckskin, if dun she is grullo or bay dun.

I can't even see the x....


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OK I was so desperate to see this filly that I opened this thread in a browser I don't typically use, was able to see the xs and open the links (afterthought, quoting the OPs pic message also gives me the links)...saved the pics to my computer and SO WORTH IT. Not only is the baby stunning so is mom! Anyways, here we go!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty sure she is dun vs just foal shading. Hard to tell if black or bay based from those pics. I suspect black though she is pretty brown tone in some.. when she sheds you'll be able to tell for sure. Definitely doesn't have chestnut.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm calling dun or grulla.

Not a bay - they start out more sorrel in color with fine black hairs around their ankles and sprinkled in the mane and tails. You'd think they're a chestnut but nooope.

Regardless... mom is lovely and the baby looks like trouble. LOL Just a total stinker.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Look to be grulla, soo sweet!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Dun - whether bay dun or grulla is hard to tell at this point... my guess would be grulla


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh, what a gorgeous little filly! I love her! She looks dun or grulla to me, too.


----------



## tankgrrrl (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you so much everyone... she is in fact a total stinker. Today I had the pleasure of chasing mom and baby around for an hour or so with a bucket of grain. (A lead rope clasp snapped, and they took advantage of the opportunity to enjoy the fresh grass). I absolutely love her, and while I really know nothing of showing/racing... (anything at all other than trail riding to be honest) I was considering getting her registration in. 

The dilemma is that while I have paperwork on mom, and I am aware of who the sire is, he was sold and I do not know to whom. The original owners are not responding to anyone. The dam was bought pregnant, the young lady was unable to keep her, and so I wound up with her. I have no idea how to go about any of it because up until now I have always had BLM mustangs or an occasional grade/apex.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a Mustang girl too, my avatar is my grulla Mustang boy. That baby is stinkin' CUTE! Welcome to the world little one! And congrats to you! This is going to be a fun one to watch grow up.


----------

